# G'day, it's another Aussie



## Neilster (Jul 3, 2006)

Hello all.

I live in Hobart, Tasmania and I've been a WW2 aircraft freak since I was a little kid. I did 6 years in the RAAF as a gas turbine and airframe technician at 76SQN on Macchis and Hawk 127s. I'm now in my final year of a science degree majoring in mathematics and computer science.

I got to fly fighters quite a few times whilst in the RAAF (from the backseat) and it was terrific fun. I went on a couple of low level strike training missions through the Great Dividing Ranges in Hawks and they were a highlight.

Cheers, Neilster


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 3, 2006)

Lucky b#stard, the best I got was some low level flying in a Blackhawk.


----------



## Neilster (Jul 5, 2006)

Mwahahahaha...pause....mwahahahaha.

Cheers, Neilster


----------



## trackend (Jul 5, 2006)

Super stuff Neil sounds like you've been a busy bloke. I've been doing a bit of digging for a mate whose brother inlaw flew Wellingtons and lancs in the RAAF 460 squadron very hairy stuff from the accounts I've read.


----------



## Maccullagh (Jul 6, 2006)

Message for Wildcat,

I can not respond to you about the Balipapan question on that link as it will not load for me. I just get a blank background.

Please PM me if you can.

Regards

Rick Maccullagh


----------



## Tiger (Jul 6, 2006)

Welcome!


----------

